# If i llike Peter Warlock music what is up my alley?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

His music simpl yet elegant, refined, sometime dark sometime sunny, i like this composer even if i only have on cd of him on naxos, can you tell me more about him discovering Carlo Gesualdo music and any correlation between his music and Gesualdo in his works?

:tiphat:


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Try his guestbook - Philip Heseltine "Peter Warlock"


----------



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

Warlock greatly admired Delius and wrote this music for him. Perhaps that would be a place to start?


----------

